# amazing HDR photos



## Bloomlook (Jun 8, 2012)

the beauty and quality of these photos are absolutely amazing!


https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B416LyekJ-NHMGZFTEptNlpHNzQ


----------



## McNugget801 (Jun 8, 2012)

not really....


----------



## Bloomlook (Jun 8, 2012)

Why&#65311;


----------



## Jeatley (Jun 8, 2012)

Some look out of focus while layering them.  Some are cool and some are ok.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 8, 2012)

While those are HDR photos.. they are heavily tone-mapped! They look like an artist drawing or a cartoon. They don't really look like photos at all. Some of us don't care for that style!


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 8, 2012)

Some are cool....some aren't.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 8, 2012)

****ing SPAM!


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah, most of what youre seeing here is tonemapping, which you dont even need HDR to do.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bloomlook said:


> Why&#65311;



what they said.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with the others.  Not much there that appeals to me.  A couple were OK and that's about it.


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 8, 2012)

Really a mixed bag, with most of the bag less then stellar. I do like the last picture with thall those American flags. Our flag does look great Tone Mapped.


----------



## Crollo (Jun 8, 2012)

Many of them looked too exaggerated and extreme to be appealing, but the Museo Principie Felipe looked great with the clouds. Also, what is up with the horrible artifacts in the images?


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a big learning curve for HDR. What software did you use?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> There is a big learning curve for HDR. What software did you use?



Ya the big learning curve is not to screw around with the sliders too much. There are a few presets that do the job just fine without using the sliders at all. Then just final tweeking in Photoshop.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd never use the sliders lol, well at least I don't deviate much from white/black/amount.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 8, 2012)

I always use the sliders every image is different and so is the range. I do not think there is one size fits all one it comes to photomatix and sliders.

With that said I think many of those pictures were not that great maybe perhaps because of the image quality. I don't mind cartoony, saturated , overcooked non realistic, painterly looking HDR's myself but, the image has to be executed properly to pull it off. I just don't think these were. There were a few that were not bad...


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some cool...I like


----------



## Bynx (Jun 8, 2012)

I use about 3 or 4 of the presets and the only slider I might use is the Highlight Smoothing and/or Micro Smoothing. The rest I leave alone. Maybe thats why I cant get those cartoony pics I see so often.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 8, 2012)

Most of those are hard on my eyes. I don't care for that kind of PP.


----------

